# CPU Cooler / i7-4770k / Leise



## henderson m. (1. August 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Ursprünglich wollte ich mir für meine CPU-Kühlung eine wannabe WaKü Antec h2o 620 holen. Da diese jedocht auch nicht "leise" ist und Performance technisch nicht viel besser ist als ein "normaler" Lüfter - bin ich auf der Suche nach einem sehr leisen CPU Kühler.
Das System ist grundsätzlich ein i7-4770k ohne großartige OC. vlt auf 3,7 oder 3,8 (werden meine ersten oc versuche in meinem Leben - daher lass ich das ein wenig langsamer angehen) auf einem asus z87 plus in einerm Fractal R4.
Wichtig für mich ist dass der Lüfter sehr sehr leise ist. In Idle fast unhörbar und in last so leise wie möglich. Das Budget ist dementsprechend hoch. Aber vlt ist ja etwas unter 100 € möglich. Bin für alles offen...Wärmeleitpaste werde ich Arctic Silver 5 verwenden (reichen da die 3g spritzen?).
Im R4 sollte der Platz für die meisten Fans reichen oder? Früher (Jahr 2003) waren die Lüfter immer "oben" sprich der lüfter hat den Sockel angeblasen. Sowas sehe ich heute nur mehr ganz selten? Warum gibt es das heute nicht mehr ? Mir gefiel das eigentlich besser als diese von der Seite. Obwohl das eigentlich eh egal ist da ich meinen PC ja nur beim zusammenbauen offen habe ^^

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

LG dependance


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. August 2013)

einer der stärksten luftkühler ist jener: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

früher gab es viele top blow kühler, wie diesen: be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1 (BK012) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und die wlp immer ganz dünn auftragen, dann mit einer plastikkarte verstreichen


----------



## Dis.Grace (1. August 2013)

hi,

ich würde diesen empfehlen, da die Kühlleistung super und die Geräuschentwicklung niedrig ist. 
Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruß,
Grace


----------



## Stueppi (1. August 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> und die wlp immer ganz dünn auftragen, dann mit einer plastikkarte verstreichen



oder nur einen Tropfen in die Mitte und per Anpressdruck verteilen lassen.


----------



## Dis.Grace (1. August 2013)

@stueppi: ich würde es eher mit ner alten EC Karte verteilen. So kann man es genauer dosieren und ist sicher, dass die WLP über den kompletten Kühler reicht.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. August 2013)

Dis.Grace schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich würde diesen empfehlen, da die Kühlleistung super und die Geräuschentwicklung niedrig ist.
> Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


 
für heizwell würde ich den nicht nehmen, auch wenns (vorerst) nur bis 4ghz oder so geht


----------



## Stueppi (1. August 2013)

Dis.Grace schrieb:


> @stueppi: ich würde es eher mit ner alten EC Karte verteilen. So kann man es genauer dosieren und ist sicher, dass die WLP über den kompletten Kühler reicht.



Du kannst damit aber nicht sicher sein das die WLP auch wirklich gleichmäßig verteilt wird und dadurch entstehen Luftkammern wodurch der Kontankt zwichen IHS und Kühler vermindert wird.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaR1FCwSlGE  und https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZDsF4PF8mM


----------



## FabulousBK81 (1. August 2013)

Besser die WLP verstreichen als nur ne Tropfen in die Mitte 

Und was den Kühler angeht kann ich dir auch meinen empfehlen,da kannst du die Lüfter selber
Konfigurieren!Meiner ist unter Idle nicht hörbar und unterm zocken höre ich eigentlich nur meinen
NT Lüfter aus dem Case heraus!  

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev.C

Da dir aber TopBlow Kühler gefallen wäre der Genesis die Richtige wahl,der ist ne Mischung aus beidem und schaut echt Genial aus!Und die Kühlleistung
ist auch Top 

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Genesis CPU-Kühler


----------



## Dis.Grace (1. August 2013)

die Videos kenne ich  letztlich ist es wahrscheinlich fast egal wie man sie aufträgt, solange man es ordentlich macht. Persönlich bevorzuge ich die EC-Karten-Variante


----------



## henderson m. (19. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,
vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge
Ich würde mich für diesen hier entscheiden. Könnt ihr den auch weiterempfehlen ?
Ich hab ein paar Test gelesen wo er ganz gut abgeschnitten hat. Mir ist wichtig dass er OC bis 4.0 ghz mitnacht und dabei möglichst leise ist.
Das Aussehen ist mir auch sehr wichtig, warum die Entscheidung schlussendlich auf diesen Lüfter gefallen ist, da mir die anderen zu klobig aussehen. Außerdem gefällt es mir besser wenn der CPU Kühler nur 1 Fan hat.

be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

LG

edit: hab noch vergessen zu Fragen: benötige ich dazu noch eine Wärmeleitpaste ? oder sind die bei einem neuen Lüfter dabei und auch gut?


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (19. August 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> einer der stärksten luftkühler ist jener: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Habe ich auch in kombi mit 4770k. Kann mich nicht beklagen. kühl sehr gut und ist leise.
Musst nur die Grösse beachten


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. August 2013)

der dark rock ist ok. oder jener: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1 (BK013) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## henderson m. (21. August 2013)

Hallo eine kurze Frage noch:

Bei diesem ( http://geizhals.at/be-quiet-dark-rock-advanced-c1-bk014-a598939.html ) Lüfter ist folgende Wärmeleitpaste dabei: Shin-Etsu X-23-7762; Menge: 2g

ist die gut und empfehlenswert, oder sollte ich für meinen i7 4770k auf Arctic Silver ausweichen?


----------



## henderson m. (26. August 2013)

siehe oben - siehe oben siehe oben - siehe oben siehe oben - siehe oben

<----- hallo leute könnt ihr mir noch mit meiner Frage helfen ? Danke!    <-----


----------

